# What do you guys read in Spain?



## KathrynB (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if any ex-pats in Spain could help me? I run a little health and beauty website and want to promote my products in a newspaper or magazine over there. 

I've been recommened a newspaper called Sur in English but wanted to know what you thought of it? Is it any good? 

Can you recommend any others? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Kathryn


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

KathrynB said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if any ex-pats in Spain could help me? I run a little health and beauty website and want to promote my products in a newspaper or magazine over there.
> 
> ...


as long as you dont prmote them on here 

Theres a number of Brit free papers
Coastal Trader & Round Town News are alwways in the local Carrefour here
Online, theres also the Costa Blanca News


----------



## KathrynB (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for that.

Had no intention of promoting my products on here thats why I was very careful with the wording and didnt put my web address. I knew you would tell me off!

Would love to hear from anyone else who can recommend publications.

Thanks


----------

